# Junk Journals.



## Beryl (May 9, 2018)

Is anyone into junk journals? I frequently look at Youtube for craft ideas. I was looking for something to use leftovers from various crafts. That is how I found junk journals. I make sizes A6, A5 and travellers journals sizes. It is a nice hobby. And sometimes I just watch what others make and view supplies hauls.
Site to read How To Make Junk Journals Some Youtube channels I like are by Jibid Neary and Gayle Agostinelli and Moira McDonald all 3 have their own style.
Has anyone seen a perfume/makeup themed junk journal?


----------



## Beryl (Nov 13, 2020)

Made this 2020 Xmas journal. Cover is scrapbooking paper and cardstock. Gold acrylic paint. Xmas floral washi tape.Gold sticker , thin satin ribbon and quilt fabric scrap to keep it closed.


----------

